# Tadpole loses its insides .



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

So yesterday I moved a tadpole off of a leaf with the tip of my fingernail into his rearing cup . Everything seemed fine and he was swimming around and looked good until this morning . When I checked on him today he was floating vertically and it looks as if his intestine is hanging out and now I'm sure he is dead . Has anyone experienced this or maybe injured a tadpole by manually moving it ?


----------



## MWAInverts (Oct 7, 2014)

Good lord that's disturbing, but honestly, you may have injured the tad. Why not let the parent transport to water first, then move?


----------



## zreedman (Apr 8, 2006)

jpg said:


> So yesterday I moved a tadpole off of a leaf with the tip of my fingernail into his rearing cup . Everything seemed fine and he was swimming around and looked good until this morning . When I checked on him today he was floating vertically and it looks as if his intestine is hanging out and now I'm sure he is dead . Has anyone experienced this or maybe injured a tadpole by manually moving it ?




It sounds like it could be part of the yoke sac, they appear like little veins. Not an expert, just something I've noticed with some of my tads when I moved them before they completely absorbed it. They don't swim well when it's not completely absorbed in my experience. Without a picture it's hard to determine. Just a thought. Hopefully someone else will chime in.


----------



## MWAInverts (Oct 7, 2014)

Possible, good catch on that one. A picture would definitely help.


----------



## Raccoon (Mar 11, 2013)

mother of god, that is horrible. I know you probably did it by mistake but seriously why not buy proper tools first


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Ya hes deceased . I figured helping him into a cup with a finger nail was no big deal .


----------



## Raccoon (Mar 11, 2013)

jpg said:


> Ya hes deceased . I figured helping him into a cup with a finger nail was no big deal .


Well sh*t happens nothing to do about it but look into buying a siphon or turkey baster things I don't know what they are called. 

Good luck!


----------



## Friggy_frogger (Aug 24, 2014)

jpg said:


> Ya hes deceased . I figured helping him into a cup with a finger nail was no big deal .


you probably could have set the leaf into the tadpole cup.......


----------



## ZenMonkey (Sep 17, 2013)

zreedman said:


> It sounds like it could be part of the yoke sac, they appear like little veins. Not an expert, just something I've noticed with some of my tads when I moved them before they completely absorbed it.


Sorry to hijack (and sorry for the OP's loss), but are you talking about the external gills? Are they reddish and up by the head? I've had a lot of tadpoles hatch out with those still on, and I usually leave them in the petri dish (with enough water of course) until they've reabsorbed, except on rare occasions where the tadpole becomes super active even with a bit of gill still out. I don't think I've had a living tadpole hatch with the yolk sac still visible, but neither am I an expert, by far.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

when you read about people scraping eggs off the glass, I'm not sure I would not have done the same....experience...ah..


----------



## zreedman (Apr 8, 2006)

ZenMonkey said:


> Sorry to hijack (and sorry for the OP's loss), but are you talking about the external gills? Are they reddish and up by the head? I've had a lot of tadpoles hatch out with those still on, and I usually leave them in the petri dish (with enough water of course) until they've reabsorbed, except on rare occasions where the tadpole becomes super active even with a bit of gill still out. I don't think I've had a living tadpole hatch with the yolk sac still visible, but neither am I an expert, by far.


That sounds like what I've seen. I assumed it was part of the yoke. Like I said I'm on expert


----------

